# So was the rumour true? Diploma NOT Required?



## The_Falcon (5 Apr 2009)

So did that rumour about MPs droping the PF diploma become reality?  I tried searching the DIN for something official but no dice.


----------



## AA13 (8 Apr 2009)

Sort of the message from Ottawa that I got that it was still preferred and a Grade 12 Canadian HS Diploma is required. GED will not be accepted. As for a Tour to Afghanistan that was dropped as well. This was an actual email I got from the person in charge of standards for MP Trade. And these standards are not in effect until trade is red. So I have no Idea right at the moment if it's red or not. GED may be considered at a later time if they don't get enough people I guess that have HS. Hope this helps.


----------



## BlueJingo (26 May 2009)

I'd like to know too! All I know is that when they are changing the pre-requisites there *should * be a CANFORGEN out on it (to make it in stone!)... so far i've heard/seen nothing!


----------



## CFR FCS (28 May 2009)

MP's will still require a college diploma from an accredited institution to apply for REG F MP. The rumour is NOT true but it was evaluated and deemed not to change the prerequisite at this time.


----------

